

The Future Of Online Education - Learning & Teaching Edition - sthomps
http://blog.sokanu.com/the-future-of-online-education-learning-teach

======
tardis
I'd love to see a revamp of the system though. I've been in countless online
courses and the system I saw in 2003 is practically the same system
(discussion boards, online quizzes) as I see now (granted, the schools I've
been seem to always use the Blackboard system).

I tried out the Knewton system and that was refreshing (the tutor is visible
via video feed). It was more interactive and felt less like an online class.
That's where these online ventures should try to focus on - try to improve the
user experience (this is more directed towards online courses affiliated with
schools though, perhaps a self-directed learner might not care about it as
much?).

